# The Ignore Feature



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I find it interesting that some of you and even one of the moderators are criticize folks for using the ignore feature in one thread yet in other threads you advocate using it to keep the peace! So what is it... Are we suppose to "OPEN OURSELVES UP TO OTHER IDEAS" as one Moderator said or 'USE THE IGNORE FEATURE" as the same moderator suggested in another thread. Are we suppose to have thick Skins or "Just Ignore them"

if you do not think that the ignore feature is a good thing then get rid of it, but do not change your advise/opinion based on how you feel about certain members! Saying one thing to one person and something else to another person.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I use it only sparingly, but some lucky devils have been the recipients of my wrath.
.
.
.
and some of you buggers are really close to tripping my itchy finger again!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I am happy to use it when I want to. Those that think its silly to use are free to ignore me if they want. Freedom is yours; apply it as you like.

For the most part there is only one group of people on preparedness forums that I'd add to such a list. Those who don't bother to prepare and brag about living off those who do - by taking their stuff in a period of crisis.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Sure some people can come off as annoying but I'd be equally annoyed and reading a thread that has bunch of blank spaces in the conversation from people I would theoretically block out.

If it makes your time more enjoyable, knock yourself out.

Better than necroposting something from last year and coming off as a twit, eh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Since people don't use it on me, I don't use it on them. Golden Rule or some such nonsense.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I, at times wonder why such a feature is needed. Can you not just disregard a post and move on? I do so on a regular basis. I know the angle the poster is coming from and won't waste my time reading something that will take time off of my world life clock that I will never get back. jmo.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I find it interesting that some of you and even one of the moderators are criticize folks for using the ignore feature in one thread yet in other threads you advocate using it to keep the peace! So what is it... Are we suppose to "OPEN OURSELVES UP TO OTHER IDEAS" as one Moderator said or 'USE THE IGNORE FEATURE" as the same moderator suggested in another thread. Are we suppose to have thick Skins or "Just Ignore them"
> 
> if you do not think that the ignore feature is a good thing then get rid of it, but do not change your advise/opinion based on how you feel about certain members! Saying one thing to one person and something else to another person.


The following is my personal opinion, nothing more, nothing less.

When someone bothers you enough that it is taking away from your enjoyment in the community, it is time to put that individual on ignore, simply because life is WAY TOO SHORT to get hung up on stupid stuff.

THAT BEING SAID, when the drama occurs is when you announce to everyone that you are putting them on ignore. That is simply unnecessary and only serves to start more crap.

If your goal is to not deal with that person, then simply put them on ignore. Don't announce it. Move on with your daily life and just enjoy the forum.

Can you imagine how boring this site would be if we all agreed with each other? :vs_whistle:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

For the record, I was using "you" in my wording in a generic manner, rather than a specific individual.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's an example of why I would use it. 

I'm debating an issue with another member and we are stating facts to one another in favor of our own position. As the back and forth continues the facts turn out not to be in their favor. At this point they post " I was just arguing that point to be different ".

So I've wasted my time posting in an attempt to give the readers a truthful opinion when the other party just wants to " be different ". 

I don't like that, do I'll place that member on ignore.

Another example.....

A member openly admits that they are posting just get get a negative response from another member on a serious topic.....

I don't like that, so I ignore that member. 

Recently I searched how to use the ignore feature and found an existing thread on the topic. I posted to it and no names have been mentioned. 

I encourage it's use because it stops problems before they start.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Here's an example of why I would use it.
> 
> I'm debating an issue with another member and we are stating facts to one another in favor of our own position. As the back and forth continues the facts turn out not to be in their favor. At this point they post " I was just arguing that point to be different ".
> 
> ...


I encourage doing it (if you feel the need to) and not talking about it. End of story.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I post from an IPhone so the post I made took a long time to type. So by the time I posted it, you had posted a couple times. I wasn't attempting to dispute anything you've said. 

Not making an issue out nor have I used any names. Some people may not be aware of the feature or how to use it. Especially members who use phones to post.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I post from an IPhone so the post I made took a long time to type. So by the time I posted it, you had posted a couple times. I wasn't attempting to dispute anything you've said.
> 
> Not making an issue out nor have I used any names. Some people may not be aware of the feature or how to use it. Especially members who use phones to post.


We have a thread specifically teaching them what it is and how to use it, along with several other tutorials in our Getting Started Forum section.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...an-i-block-posts-messages-specific-users.html

I am respectfully requesting that you drop this now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cricket said:


> For the record, I was using "you" in my wording in a generic manner, rather than a specific individual.


You my friend, are not the problem.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There was a forum I use to frequent; I quit when I couldn't ignore the moderator. Anyone else I could, but the moderator it wasn't allowed when I tried to put them on the iggy list. OH well I got banned anyway  That's what I get for rooting for Trump.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

stowlin said:


> There was a forum I use to frequent; I quit when I couldn't ignore the moderator. Anyone else I could, but the moderator it wasn't allowed when I tried to put them on the iggy list. OH well I got banned anyway  That's what I get for rooting for Trump.


I am pretty sure you can't put me on ignore, but it turns out that real life doesn't have an ignore button either.

You can still just skim past me posting though. :devil:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> There was a forum I use to frequent; I quit when I couldn't ignore the moderator. Anyone else I could, but the moderator it wasn't allowed when I tried to put them on the iggy list. OH well I got banned anyway  That's what I get for rooting for Trump.


I got a three day ban for expressing to a member that ALL ROADS did not lead to God.. Now they are a moderator.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't bother with the ignore feature as it fails miserably when another member quotes someone I'm ignoring, and I end up being exposed to that person's crap anyway.

My SOP is to simply stop responding to the member.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> For the record, I was using "you" in my wording in a generic manner, rather than a specific individual.


I will ignore the "you" reference, but I do know YOU are talking about ME.:vs_mad:

How do you put someone on ignore?:vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I encourage doing it (if you feel the need to) and not talking about it. End of story.


That what she said! ^^^^^:vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I promise, I won't put any of you on an ignore list as long as I am moderating, here! :vs_laugh:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As a moderator I personally feel I would be shirking my duty if I put anyone on ignore.
I am a very duty oriented individual.:vs_cool:

But that does not mean I am Mister Mellow.:devil:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> But that does not mean I am Mister Mellow.:devil:


Your not??? :vs_shocked:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

MM: I leave decisions about you to other moderators, I stay out of your threads. I know what you think of me, and what you think of the fact that I was made a moderator. You and I do not see eye to eye on a few things and that is the way it is. You can keep holding a grudge because I typed what I felt about the way you were treating people, it doesn't matter to me. I do wish however, that you would stop with the little digs and snide comments. 

You and I both know why you were given a vacation, so lets drop it okay? I did not make the decision or even report you, someone else did.

Yes I said people need to have thicker skin, including me. It is something I am working on. Now if others feel the same way you do about me being a moderator they should let Cricket or an Admin know how they feel. My duties here are voluntary, if that offends you then take it to a PM with an admin. I let Cricket know in the beginning that I didn't want to moderate any posts that involved you, that request was acknowledged and granted. So take deep breath and quit waiting for me to ban you, it will not be me that does it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There are no ignore buttons in life. I don't put anyone on ignore.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ignore, nah, just treat them like a will or a resistor, and "wind the monkey up".
I enjoy all of you here, some I know personally, and would help them out in a pinch, some I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.
A good fight every now and then keeps your skills honed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deebo said:


> Ignore, nah, just treat them like a will or a resistor, and "wind the monkey up".
> I enjoy all of you here, some I know personally, and would help them out in a pinch, some I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.
> A good fight every now and then keeps your skills honed.


From My Man Deebo, a proud and surviving poster at PF since 2012 ..... listen up and take note, 'cause he has it right.:77:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> There are no ignore buttons in life. I don't put anyone on ignore.


I tend to agree with you but some people feel differently so let them run to their safe space. Plenty of other people out there willing to listen to my rants about how Glocks are overpriced compared to other guns :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My Man ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As a moderator I personally feel I would be shirking my duty if I put anyone on ignore.
> I am a very duty oriented individual.:vs_cool:
> 
> But that does not mean I am Mister Mellow.:devil:


I couldn't resist. Happy 1967!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dadblameit NTPTH,
There you go again! :vs_mad:

Just Kidding you rascal...-:vs_wave:



NotTooProudToHide said:


> I tend to agree with you but some people feel differently so let them run to their safe space. Plenty of other people out there willing to listen to my rants about how Glocks are overpriced compared to other guns :vs_laugh:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Dadblameit NTPTH,
> There you go again! :vs_mad:
> 
> Just Kidding you rascal...-:vs_wave:


Dang I'm on a roll tonight

Big brown truck has come twice this week and dropped off a new belt thats supposedly reinforced for IWB carry and 100 rounds of Gold Dot 124 grain +p. Also ordered a nice IWB holster from our good friend Dwight, I'm pretty pumped about that. Next week I'm ordering an Apex trigger kit. Soon I'll have a new carry option!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I couldn't resist. Happy 1967!


Ahh, yes! I remember it well. And Sunshine Superman as well. :tango_face_smile:
1967 was the end of the innocence for me, I joined the Army in October of that year. :vs_shocked:
At age 19. :vs_peace:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ahh, yes! I remember it well. And Sunshine Superman as well. :tango_face_smile:
> 1967 was the end of the innocence for me, I joined the Army in October of that year. :vs_shocked:
> At age 19. :vs_peace:


Yep. I was 10 or 11 I think and remember watching the war on TV and reading about it in the papers that I was delivering every morning. For 11 years old I was very aware. My Father saw to it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ahh, yes! I remember it well. And Sunshine Superman as well. :tango_face_smile:
> 1967 was the end of the innocence for me, I joined the Army in October of that year. :vs_shocked:
> At age 19. :vs_peace:


My Mother has a picture of me in the local newspaper from 1967. I was the first kid to sign up for Little League that year. She tells the story that I couldn't wait for signup day and got up early and rode my bike to where we signed up a couple hours early. She said I carried my glove with me on my bike even though all we did was sign up.

I wish I was young again...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I wish I was young again...


Ya start out in diapers being feed with a spoon and end up in diapers being fed with a spoon...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> MM: I leave decisions about you to other moderators, I stay out of your threads. I know what you think of me, and what you think of the fact that I was made a moderator. You and I do not see eye to eye on a few things and that is the way it is. You can keep holding a grudge because I typed what I felt about the way you were treating people, it doesn't matter to me. I do wish however, that you would stop with the little digs and snide comments.
> 
> You and I both know why you were given a vacation, so lets drop it okay? I did not make the decision or even report you, someone else did.
> 
> Yes I said people need to have thicker skin, including me. It is something I am working on. Now if others feel the same way you do about me being a moderator they should let Cricket or an Admin know how they feel. My duties here are voluntary, if that offends you then take it to a PM with an admin. I let Cricket know in the beginning that I didn't want to moderate any posts that involved you, that request was acknowledged and granted. So take deep breath and quit waiting for me to ban you, it will not be me that does it.


I could care less about you being a moderator..unless you are making snide comments...

You said "I STAY OUT OF YOUR THREADS" in fact you do not!! I can show you several times you have posted in a negative fashion in my threads....ever since PaulS left and you blamed me.

as to my vacation... I was pointing out to you that it is an incorrect concept that ALL ROADS LEAD TO HEAVEN and in fact the thread was within the *rants section* which people are suppose to have thick skins...

I went back and reread the thread just now - I stand by my comments ...do you stand by yours?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Honestly didn't even know it existed. If people are ignoring me it probably means I'd prefer to be ignoring them too. Just saves me the time and hassle of dealing with an ignore protocol.



Maine-Marine said:


> I find it interesting that some of you and even one of the moderators are criticize folks for using the ignore feature in one thread yet in other threads you advocate using it to keep the peace! So what is it... Are we suppose to "OPEN OURSELVES UP TO OTHER IDEAS" as one Moderator said or 'USE THE IGNORE FEATURE" as the same moderator suggested in another thread. Are we suppose to have thick Skins or "Just Ignore them"
> 
> if you do not think that the ignore feature is a good thing then get rid of it, but do not change your advise/opinion based on how you feel about certain members! Saying one thing to one person and something else to another person.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't we all just get along? Just kidding, it takes all kinds. Sometimes feathers get ruffled.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I wish I was young again...


Not me! That means I'd have to go thru life AGAIN!!

Which brings to mind a lyric of that bygone era:

And so I sit here so patiently,
Trying to find out what price,
I have to pay to get out of
Going through these things twice.
Oh, Mama!
Can this really be the end
To be stuck inside of Mobile with the Memphis blues again?
(Bob Dylan)






Listen up kids!! Ol' RPD wasn't always a square old dude. :vs_lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Ignore, nah, just treat them like a will or a resistor, and "wind the monkey up".
> I enjoy all of you here, some I know personally, and would help them out in a pinch, some I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.
> A good fight every now and then keeps your skills honed.


Amen, brother, amen.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I could care less about you being a moderator..unless you are making snide comments...
> 
> You said "I STAY OUT OF YOUR THREADS" in fact you do not!! I can show you several times you have posted in a negative fashion in my threads....ever since PaulS left and you blamed me.
> 
> ...


You win, I give up. I have better things to do with my time than to defend myself and my actions. As the old saying goes "Don't bother explaining yourself, your friends don't need it and your enemies will not believe anything you say. So I am done. Have a blast, be an ass, be a know it all, I don't care.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Have a blast, be an ass, be a know it all, I don't care.


I guess that is what I get for agreeing with Jesus that he is "THE" Way, "THE" Truth, and "THE" Life


----------

